# Porn industry VS Hollywood entertainment industry



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 25, 2014)

Which do you think is worse?

I'm going to include the music industry i the Hollywood entertainment industry because a lot of times the two seem to share people. 

So, which do you think is worse.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 25, 2014)

There's a great quote about the music industry being littered with the broken bodies of twisted souls, corruptions, and venomous bottom feeders. It ends with "There is also a down-side."

I think the movie industry is probably much the same way, regardless of content.

To me, porn is usually bad comedy more than anything else. But then, I never understood the appeal of watching that when you can't interact with it. To each his or her own.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 25, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> There's a great quote about the music industry being littered with the broken bodies of twisted souls, corruptions, and venomous bottom feeders. It ends with "There is also a down-side."



That made me laugh. 



> I think the movie industry is probably much the same way, regardless of content.



Yeah, that's what I'd go with. One just gets worse media attention than the other. 



> To me, porn is usually bad comedy more than anything else. But then, I never understood the appeal of watching that when you can't interact with it. To each his or her own.



Well, some people like to watch. It could be watching someone in a video or in person. I mean, there has to be something about it that appeals to a large number of people. It's a freaking multi-billion dollar a year industry. I'm pretty sure it's not just a few guys yanking their cranks that are holding up the entire industry.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no idea how this question could be evaluated. 

I suppose in both industries there are people exploited, but also people that make good money doing a job they love. I suspect the ceiling is much higher in hollywood, but quite possibly the percentage of actors getting there is lower. I could be wrong, but I think there are a lot more statists in hollywood TV or movie shows than there are in porn.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Feb 25, 2014)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I have no idea how this question could be evaluated.
> 
> I suppose in both industries there are people exploited, but also people that make good money doing a job they love. I suspect the ceiling is much higher in hollywood, but quite possibly the percentage of actors getting there is lower. I could be wrong, but I think there are a lot more statists in hollywood TV or movie shows than there are in porn.



So which industry do you thik exploits more people? Why?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So which industry do you thik exploits more people? Why?



I suspect the "regular" movie industry is bigger, and it is more glamerous, so I think there might be more people being exploited, too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 25, 2014)

Too much common ground in them; drug, sex, corruption, over inflated egos, death, murder, cover-ups, crazy accounting practices, cut-throat scheming, poor talent, etc.  


I am leaning to the music industry as the worst, followed by the movie industry.  Seems like those industries have limited markets and are very protective and predatory over.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting timing that this story has hit the news lately. Then again, there are quite a number of examples of pornography starting to become more mainstream, and of people who do it being reasonably intelligent and articulate people who say positive things about the industry publicly.

That being said, I think as a shades of gray distinction, it's probably safe to say that the porn industry is worse than most other forms of entertainment media. I think that it is, in practice, significantly more dangerous and more exploitative.

Personally, I think it's slowly and incrementally becoming more egalitarian and less abusive, and I hope it continues to, because despite efforts at censorship, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Kramodlog (Feb 25, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Which do you think is worse?
> 
> I'm going to include the music industry i the Hollywood entertainment industry because a lot of times the two seem to share people.
> 
> So, which do you think is worse.



Hollywood. 

Both industries are huge propaganda machines that disiminate terrible messages. The porn industry degrades women in so many ways. So does Hollywood, but it also promotes so many other terrible messages, like fascism (Immortals, 300, so many hero movies, etc), promotes militarism and imperialism (all the war porn flicks like Saving Private Ryan, Blakc Hawk Down, the Hurt Locker, etc), promotes consummerism, glorifies criminality, the status quo by telling people they are happier being poor and the rich are not that happy, promotes anti-intellectualism, promotes the culture of youth and appearances, racial stereotypes and gender roles, etc.

It is terrible in general.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 25, 2014)

One thread discussing the porn industry is already a bit of a stretch for EN World.  Let's not make it two.


----------

